# EOS-M and Magic Lantern



## Rocky (Jul 18, 2014)

Has anybody used the Magic Lantern on EOS-M?? What is your experience of Magic Lentern on M??Thanks.


----------



## daemorhedron (Jul 18, 2014)

Absolutely, and in my opinion it is invaluable. I was planning to upload a youtube tutorial about it this weekend.


----------



## Cinto (Jul 18, 2014)

It's pretty buggy,
http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=8347.0 and the interface turns off after 5 seconds but the Frames Per Second feature is useful, plus focus peeking, zebras
etc.


----------



## daemorhedron (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't notice any bugs at all, but in truth I am using tragic lantern for the EOS-M.

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/53011576


----------



## mavfan1 (Aug 25, 2014)

I just got around to adding Magic Lantern to my EOS-M this weekend and wish I'd done it sooner. I hadn't realized that it adds focus peaking and the magnified 10x image embedded on the viewscreen! I have a couple of adapters for Konica and Leica lenses that I hadn't used much because manual focus was a little difficult on the screen but with the new tools it's easy.


----------



## Rocky (Aug 25, 2014)

mavfan1 said:


> I just got around to adding Magic Lantern to my EOS-M this weekend and wish I'd done it sooner. I hadn't realized that it adds focus peaking and the magnified 10x image embedded on the viewscreen! I have a couple of adapters for Konica and Leica lenses that I hadn't used much because manual focus was a little difficult on the screen but with the new tools it's easy.



Are you sure that is a 10X?? not a 2X or 3X???


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 29, 2014)

update:

my Eos M with ML on it decided that it would stop allowing shutter release. really odd
but i've had to remove ML for now

and for some reason i cant access the ML site to DL the latest nightly to try that


----------



## andrewflo (Aug 29, 2014)

I've been using ML on my EOS M since I purchased it. Works great!

I've been using the nightly builds, updating on my camera maybe once a week. Not many bugs.

There one bug that is consistent is while in the ML menu, if left untouched for a few seconds, it automatically closes. This is actually the same thing that happens on the 6D while in Live View. It's due to the way the Canon interface behaves in Live View. It's something they're working on.

Issue tracker: https://bitbucket.org/hudson/magic-lantern/issue/1974/6d-in-live-view-mode-ml-menu-times-out

Otherwise, ML on the EOS M is amazing.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 29, 2014)

seems if i use a slower 45mb/s 32 GB card it works ok 
it was using a brand new 60mb/s 128GB transcend card that ML doesnt play nice with
but the card works fine in the camera if ML isnt being used

wierd...


----------



## andrewflo (Aug 30, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> seems if i use a slower 45mb/s 32 GB card it works ok
> it was using a brand new 60mb/s 128GB transcend card that ML doesnt play nice with
> but the card works fine in the camera if ML isnt being used
> 
> wierd...



There's a tidbit in their install guide about using a 32gb or smaller card to first install ML. But after the initial install, larger cards work ok.

Not sure if this applies to you, but check it out: http://www.magiclantern.fm/install.html


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 31, 2014)

andrewflo said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > seems if i use a slower 45mb/s 32 GB card it works ok
> ...


see this is why i love this site...

seems it didnt like trying the standard approach on the card but using macboot and making it bootable then putting ML on it worked a treat

thanks for the tip


----------



## andrewflo (Aug 31, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> andrewflo said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



Great success! Nice


----------



## neoplanta (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello, i wonder if there is Magic Lantern for EOSM 2?


----------

